# Feedback on DecoNetwork



## hjmoore420 (Jun 10, 2015)

We are about to rebuild our sites and we are looking at using DecoNetwork .

We are a print shop that also does embroidery. We need something to track through the warehouse, get orders from the site, have sub sites of partners that will sell at their business. It has to be flexible enough to skin as we need it, but also have something that works with our accounting team. 

We heavily favored Shopworks, but they have no front end solution, and what they are working on as a solution is hideous. 

Any feedback would be welcome. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Deconetwork has it's advantages but if you want it to look good as a site then you'll need someone to code the design unless they've changed their templates since I last used it.

Getting a decent coder who knows their way around Woocommerce would probably give you something similar, more customisable and you'll keep all of your revenue plus have total control over your customer database.


----------



## hjmoore420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does woocommerce address specific needs for the printing industry? or for embroidery? how is that area specifically handled? 

Does Woo commerce work with warehouse tracking for online placed orders with specifics toward the ASI industry or is woo commerce something generic?

I am not asking for advice on other solutions per se, i am looking for feedback on Deco. 

Also, I am the developer that will be doing the redesign. I am diving into that today. Skinning is pretty easy no matter the product, we are looking for something like Shopworks that also has a front end solution and right now Deco is leading the way. I am just looking for other users who love/ hate the product and why. 

But thanks for the input.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

That's my opinion, I was a user of Deconetwork and it is fine for what it is but there are now plenty of plug-in's available for Woocommerce which can do online design, order handling, tracking etc and you maintain all of the control and don't have to hand over a percentage of your sales.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Actually, the new price structure has no transaction fees anymore. Pricing + Sign-up | DecoNetwork


----------



## squadlocker (May 21, 2015)

We have moved away from Deco.....very far away. Deco is for small business and in our experience is not scalable. We spent a long time trying to get our orders to integrate into our ERP system and we came across roadblocks every step of the way. I guess if you don't mind the manual work of adding orders to your ERP system then it will work well for you.


----------



## Mietek (Jul 17, 2012)

squadlocker said:


> We have moved away from Deco.....very far away. Deco is for small business and in our experience is not scalable. We spent a long time trying to get our orders to integrate into our ERP system and we came across roadblocks every step of the way. I guess if you don't mind the manual work of adding orders to your ERP system then it will work well for you.


Hi,
Thank you for your comment, and I am sorry that not everything works as expected for you. We are definitely here to help. I did check on our end for the history of requests from your end, and it seems that you guys were missing some fields that were not originally included in our API? The last request I could find on our end was to Include product SKU in order management API. From what I can tell this was implemented in version 7.013 as per your request in the expedited way in May of 2015 and should be available to you already. Are there any other options that you feel are missing in our API? Would you be available to discuss this in details, so we can be sure that we are not missing something? Thank you. I will PM you with my contact information and will be happy to schedule webinar at your convenience, so we can go over your setup in details.


----------



## squadlocker (May 21, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. We have only moved away form and integration stand point and will continue to use this in a maul process environment at a much smaller scale. We needed to have inventory integration which is something you do not currently offer as we have been told.


----------



## Mietek (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,
Thank you for your reply. We allow updating inventory in batch from the CSV import. This option was added in version 7.012 Is this something that could help?


----------



## squadlocker (May 21, 2015)

Hi thank you...no we were looking for Inventory update Via the API


----------

